# My HT



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi all,

Here is my current setup. I would eventually like to get a bigger screen, but it suffices for now. Looking to possibly grab the new Samsung BD/HD DVD player as well.

Panasonic TH-50PH9UK 50" commercial plasma
Denon AVR-4306 Receiver
Denon DVD 3930ci DVD player
HSU VTF3 MK3 sub
Infinity Alpha 7.1 speaker system
Parasound HCA-750 2 channel amp
PS Audio Quintet Power Conditioner

That's about it. Love the HSU sub! I'd like to try an SVS one of these days as well.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice system. When you say "get a bigger screen" do you mean a bigger plasma or are you considering a projector?


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd like a 1080p projector. A large plasma would be nice (65 inch Panny Pro comes to mind) but since they are still cost prohibitive when weighing the size/cost ratio, I would probably spend that same amount on a new projector screen system, so I would probably go that route instead.


----------

